
Why it's time to break out of Twitter (Scripting News) - babyshake
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/03/12/whyItsTimeToBreakOutOfTwit.html
======
walesmd
Your number of Twitter followers, compared to that of another user, does not
make you more valuable to society.

No one cares - you shouldn't either.

